
4 Survivors of Aurora Shooting Massacre Ordered to Pay Theater Nearly $700,000 - ourmandave
http://ktla.com/2016/09/01/four-aurora-shooting-survivors-ordered-to-pay-cinemark-nearly-700000/
======
StavrosK
Isn't the theater in the right here? If you sue a theater because they didn't
employ anti-terrorist personnel (and, let's face it, that's a lawsuit designed
for a quick buck if I ever saw one), you should have to pay their costs if you
lose.

~~~
paulddraper
Sort of.

I'm actually a little sympathetic in this situation. Most theaters (and many
other public places) prohibit people from possessing the means to defend
themselves, and yet also fail to provide security themselves. It's unfair to
pull crap like that, but they get away with it.

However, in the end, I'm too libertarian to say a theatre should be required
to do or not to anything for its customers.

But boy does this situation suck for the customer.

~~~
hansthehorse
Do you really think if a citizen uses a concealed firearm in a movie theater
to stop an attack the theater company would attempt to sue them or something?
It is not illegal to carry a firearm inside a business that has a no gun
policy. The worst that can happen is you are asked to leave. I carry my
concealed weapon everywhere I go except state mandated exclusion zones.

~~~
paulddraper
> It is not illegal to carry a firearm inside a business that has a no gun
> policy.

Absolutely. But Cinemark prohibited firearms.
[http://johnrlott.blogspot.com/2012/07/no-guns-policy-at-
cine...](http://johnrlott.blogspot.com/2012/07/no-guns-policy-at-cinemark-
theaters.html) [http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012/09/10/did-colorado-
shoot...](http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012/09/10/did-colorado-shooter-
single-out-cinemark-theater.html)

\---

Granted, a "gun policy" without a metal detector is like underwear policy
without a strip check....if they know you're in violation, you're not doing it
right ;)

------
iisbum
Click bait headline which sucks because the issue of who pays legal fees in
cases like this an important one.

------
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12397513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12397513)

